# rebuilt engine still having probs



## torysresort (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got a 2002 Maxima, stock. In the past year I've had issues... changed bank 1 and 2 intake valve timing solenoid, new throttle body, new catyllitic converter (central). after that one of my piston rings blew. So i was burning a lot of oil. I decided to have the engine rebuilt. In addition to the rebuild both actuators were replaced (@ $500 each). I picked up the car yesterday, it ran great for a bit then the engine light came on. Still runs fine. The code that its throwing is P0011: the intake valve timing control (bank1) causing an advanced timing issue. the timing control for both banks are new. Any idea what other issue may be?.... I plan on taking it back to the rebuilder and having them check the timing, hopefully they just screwed that up.... But I'm afraid they are going to tell me that there is nothing else that they can do. Any one with similar issues after having so much work done?:


----------



## nissanpm (Dec 28, 2011)

*MAYBE...*

you should have the rebuilder check and see if it may need updated cam sprockets, there was a bulletin for this a while back and replacing sprockets after cam/crank sensors was the final step. it caused the code mentioned and an abnormal engine noise during start. if timing were off, vehicle would run like junk and might not even start.


----------



## torysresort (Dec 27, 2011)

nissanpm said:


> you should have the rebuilder check and see if it may need updated cam sprockets, there was a bulletin for this a while back and replacing sprockets after cam/crank sensors was the final step. it caused the code mentioned and an abnormal engine noise during start. if timing were off, vehicle would run like junk and might not even start.


The car does have a slight ticking that disappears after a short bit. this morning for instance I drove about 20 miles, it sat for about 20 minutes then when restarted the noise was audible. I will definitely ask them about the sprockets. Thank you.


----------

